# What do you think about Cody"



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

He is a registered Boer I got a few months back. He is my new herd sire.

















Tom


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

He loves to be handled and is not aggresive at all. He is quite nice to the lady's as well.

Tom


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I know nothing about boer goats ...in fact, I just learned what they looked like...but what a handsome boy! I love the one brown leg.
And a gentleman too! Well done.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking boy! He looks to be wide and thick...and has potential to be even more so as he grows.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

He is very handsome.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

He thinks he is a stud muffin. LOL But what about confirmation, shape etc....
I am no Judge of that. I picked him over another nice looking Buck only because of how nice he was. 

TOM


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad buck.. how old is he? :thumb:


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Almost 1 year old


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Registered and I paid $175 for him.


Tom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad price ...love his color pattern.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's definitely a beautiful boy! I love his color too! He looks like a real sweetie


----------

